# Programming C



## LORD_OF_WAR (Jan 30, 2009)

I need help with programming C, please. all i need right now is an IDE to use. as far as i know, there is no Microsoft Visual for C, only C# and C++ Anything that comes with a compiler would be great.

regards,

L_O_W


----------



## blobster21 (Jan 30, 2009)

as your profil says, keep "H4><0RR1NG 1N2 TEH 4-RAMMS" and you will suceed eventually


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 30, 2009)

Why do you want C per se? If it's for school or something use whatever they use?


----------



## qamulek (Jan 30, 2009)

I thought C++ was an extension of C?  So grab that C++ compiler and ignore anything C++ related and just use C.  Thats what I pretty much do since C does anything I want to do at this time.  I use visual studio and have used the regular console application project, and it is pretty much just like djgpp or the other freeware compilers[ide's? i forget since its been awhile] just without the setup hassle.  If your a student visual studio is reasonably priced, but if not then the standard addition is a bit much to swallow[especially considering I program for fun not profit] x.x

Have fun learning C


----------



## LORD_OF_WAR (Feb 1, 2009)

qamulek said:


> I thought C++ was an extension of C?  So grab that C++ compiler and ignore anything C++ related and just use C.  Thats what I pretty much do since C does anything I want to do at this time.  I use visual studio and have used the regular console application project, and it is pretty much just like djgpp or the other freeware compilers[ide's? i forget since its been awhile] just without the setup hassle.  If your a student visual studio is reasonably priced, but if not then the standard addition is a bit much to swallow[especially considering I program for fun not profit] x.x
> 
> Have fun learning C




Ok, heres da thang:

the Microsoft Visual C++ does not allow you to create a .C file, only .CPP, so that is why i need something else . . . .


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 1, 2009)

You have to go into the project build settings to change the compiler from C++ to C.  The extension really doesn't matter.

In Visual Studio 2008:
Project -> Properties -> Configuration Properties -> C/C++ -> Advanced -> Compile As: Compile as C Code (/TC)


The file extensions really don't matter.  If you want, you can just rename all the .cpp files to .c.


----------



## LORD_OF_WAR (Feb 2, 2009)

problem solvered, thanks for the help!!!


----------



## GearUp (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, Lord of wars the best probably for C is probably GNU IDE on windows and dos. This is free opensource and comes with gcc compiler. But you need to download some extra libraries before you can use. 
 Go to this site for details:

http://gcc.gnu.org/


----------

